# Apex Group



## murtaghstyle (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a cool group coming out. Lots of folks interested in the 11-32 10spd cassette.

Anyone know if the Apex ders will work with the SRAM 500 TT Shifters? I think those would be a nice bar end shifter for a touring bike and more reliable/cheaper than any double tap.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

This is about the closest compatability listing so far







or go here


----------



## Severum (Sep 20, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

i like sram's forward thinking. :thumbsup: 

i am seriously considering purchasing this gruppo.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jul 25, 2006)

I would assume these are exact actuation components. It's great to see SRAM adding an "any man's" group.

Personally, I would like to see SRAM offer touring/CX/utility grouppo with 9 speed brifters in ESP ratio so that it is compatible with SRAM mountain stuff.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

norton55 said:


> i like sram's forward thinking. :thumbsup:
> 
> i am seriously considering purchasing this gruppo.



me too!!

I think this will be a great addition to the Sram road line


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

There should be 12-32 and 13-32 cassette options as well. Some people may be able to use the 11/50 top gear, but for many people who need the 32/34 low gear, this might as well be a 9 speed or 8 speed setup with such an unusable high gear.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I think a touring bike with 11-32 cassette, Apex RD, and SRAM bar-end shifters would be pretty damn sweet. I think I'll have to build one for the store, just because.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

BluesDawg said:


> There should be 12-32 and 13-32 cassette options as well. Some people may be able to use the 11/50 top gear, but for many people who need the 32/34 low gear, this might as well be a 9 speed or 8 speed setup with such an unusable high gear.


12-36 is available. Will it work with the Apex RD? Don't know. I assume so. If not, use an X9 or XX RD.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> 12-36 is available. Will it work with the Apex RD? Don't know. I assume so. If not, use an X9 or XX RD.


I would still rather see something with a 12 or 13 small cog and a 30 or 32 large cog. The Apex group is a great idea, but the 11-32 cassette has some pretty big jumps in the middle of the range that could be reduced by eliminating the smaller cogs. 12-36 would be the same problem or worse with the extreme low end. Maybe more options will start appearing when the Shimano 10 speed MTB groups come out.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I see now that there is a 12-32 option in 1050 and 1070 cassettes. 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21, 24, 32. Normal spacing through 24 and then a big jump to the bailout 32. This looks like a good choice for my needs. Nice!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Snap...Rival has a medium length RD too. It now says SRAM on the Rival lever...


----------

